# Ráadásul Hamiltonnak sem térdeltek le a Hungaroringen



## sergiospain

Could someone please tell me what the following sentence means?

"Ráadásul Hamiltonnak sem térdeltek le a Hungaroringen..."

It was posted as a comment to an article about how the gay pride won't take place in Hungary this year.

Thanks.


----------



## AndrasBP

The sentence means:

_"Moreover, they didn't kneel down to Hamilton at Hungaroring_ (racetrack near Budapest)"

I don't see how this could be related to the gay pride parade in any way.


----------

